# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  hollyoaks forum spoilers?????

## Abbie

well i wne on the offical site and on the forum and founf these spoilers but i dont know if they are true cos it is a unreliable source so ive put them on here so you can be the judge.

spolier 1.
andy rapes steph and gets caught and goes to jail what with steph coping with the robber thing and the the rape thing she tries to talk with danni but she is to interested in russ to listen so she goes into depression and kills herself with a kitchen knife at xmas
danni feels partly responsable and then goes away but leaves russ behind so they break up got 2 go be back later 4 more

----------


## Abbie

spoiler 2.
This Xmas will see Loopy Laura return to Hollyoaks, having been released from the Secure Mental Health Unit as sane. She will plague Mandy, but come across a nice to everyone else. Her aim is to drive Mandy insane as payback and get her locked up. 
Ben will return after dumping Lisa when she asks one to many times "Do you love me" to which he replies no. He will move into the Taylor/Burton house and with sleep with Liz, Darlene, Mel, and Sophie, getting them all pregnant. He will then stun all by telling them he is fed up with being a womaniser and turns gay before eventually eloping with Justin.
The Osbournes will be left homeless, living in a cardboard box when Les realises he won The Dog in that poker game held on Jake's Stag Night. Les forces Jack to sell The Dog to fund his and Sally's move to Cyprus. Steph then becomes a major TV star but is forced to disown her family because of they are poor.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> well i wne on the offical site and on the forum and founf these spoilers but i dont know if they are true cos it is a unreliable source so ive put them on here so you can be the judge.
> 
> spolier 1.
> andy rapes steph and gets caught and goes to jail what with steph coping with the robber thing and the the rape thing she tries to talk with danni but she is to interested in russ to listen so she goes into depression and kills herself with a kitchen knife at xmas
> danni feels partly responsable and then goes away but leaves russ behind so they break up got 2 go be back later 4 more


  :EEK!:  oh......my.....god  :EEK!:

----------


## Abbie

> oh......my.....god


do you see why im not sure about them

----------


## Abbie

spolier 3.
justin escapes on sept 26th with the help from mel

----------


## Abbie

there is also a spoiler that danni goes into depreesion and kills herself at xmas but that doesnt make sense cos of spoiler 1

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> do you see why im not sure about them


yes i do!! Wow, that second ones quite far fetched!!

----------


## Abbie

> yes i do!! Wow, that second ones quite far fetched!!


i know its so werid and i dont think ben would sleep with liz!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## myvoice

*Ben will return after dumping Lisa when she asks one to many times "Do you love me" to which he replies no. He will move into the Taylor/Burton house and with sleep with Liz, Darlene, Mel, and Sophie, getting them all pregnant. He will then stun all by telling them he is fed up with being a womaniser and turns gay before eventually eloping with Justin.*


That is the stupidest storyline I have ever heard!!! I am 100% percent certain these spoilers are fake!!!!

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

none of them spoliers are true! its a wind up! but i dont know if justin leaves as well

----------


## myvoice

course they are false.

----------


## Abbie

yer i know but the bit about danni leaving might be true i think

----------


## Abbie

> course they are false.


i know i know

----------


## JessicaRabbit

> *Ben will return after dumping Lisa when she asks one to many times "Do you love me" to which he replies no. He will move into the Taylor/Burton house and with sleep with Liz, Darlene, Mel, and Sophie, getting them all pregnant. He will then stun all by telling them he is fed up with being a womaniser and turns gay before eventually eloping with Justin.*
> 
> 
> That is the stupidest storyline I have ever heard!!! I am 100% percent certain these spoilers are fake!!!!


Even the thought of it  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

i know lol  :Lol:

----------


## Katy

people have wild imaginations on the hollyoaks forum

----------


## feelingyellow

> spoiler 2.
> Ben will return after dumping Lisa when she asks one to many times "Do you love me" to which he replies no. He will move into the Taylor/Burton house and with sleep with Liz, Darlene, Mel, and Sophie, getting them all pregnant. He will then stun all by telling them he is fed up with being a womaniser and turns gay before eventually eloping with Justin.


LOL, way too farfetched but would be really HILARIOUS!!!   :Rotfl:

----------


## Angeltigger

There is no way that Ben would sleep with the girls of the taylor/burtons as he is not that kind of person- he loves Lisa.. 

The spoilers on the hollyoaks webite are fake- they come up with the most stupid things.. they make them up as they are bored- they say how they have people who work on the hollyoaks set- when soaps don't give things away..

----------


## emma_strange

> *Ben will return after dumping Lisa when she asks one to many times "Do you love me" to which he replies no. He will move into the Taylor/Burton house and with sleep with Liz, Darlene, Mel, and Sophie, getting them all pregnant. He will then stun all by telling them he is fed up with being a womaniser and turns gay before eventually eloping with Justin.*
> 
> 
> That is the stupidest storyline I have ever heard!!! I am 100% percent certain these spoilers are fake!!!!


lol theres more chance of me meeting the Queen in McDonalds tomorow!

----------


## girl2

No way are these true I cant see Ben going gay and the osbornes losing the pub it is not legally binding in a card match so they would not have to give it to Les

----------


## Abbie

> people have wild imaginations on the hollyoaks forum


i know this isnt the half of it

----------


## di marco

sometimes the spoilers on the hollyoaks site forum are true but other times theyre not




> well i wne on the offical site and on the forum and founf these spoilers but i dont know if they are true cos it is a unreliable source so ive put them on here so you can be the judge.
> 
> spolier 1.
> andy rapes steph and gets caught and goes to jail what with steph coping with the robber thing and the the rape thing she tries to talk with danni but she is to interested in russ to listen so she goes into depression and kills herself with a kitchen knife at xmas
> danni feels partly responsable and then goes away but leaves russ behind so they break up got 2 go be back later 4 more





> there is also a spoiler that danni goes into depreesion and kills herself at xmas but that doesnt make sense cos of spoiler 1


ive heard the one about dannii killing herself at xmas but dont know if its true or not cos ive also heard that dannii dies of pneumonia (sp?)




> spoiler 2.
> This Xmas will see Loopy Laura return to Hollyoaks, having been released from the Secure Mental Health Unit as sane. She will plague Mandy, but come across a nice to everyone else. Her aim is to drive Mandy insane as payback and get her locked up. 
> Ben will return after dumping Lisa when she asks one to many times "Do you love me" to which he replies no. He will move into the Taylor/Burton house and with sleep with Liz, Darlene, Mel, and Sophie, getting them all pregnant. He will then stun all by telling them he is fed up with being a womaniser and turns gay before eventually eloping with Justin.
> The Osbournes will be left homeless, living in a cardboard box when Les realises he won The Dog in that poker game held on Jake's Stag Night. Les forces Jack to sell The Dog to fund his and Sally's move to Cyprus. Steph then becomes a major TV star but is forced to disown her family because of they are poor.


hmmmmm the whole ben sleeping with all the taylor-burton girls and then turning gay and running off with justin is really unbelievable so ive no doubt that that isnt true. however, he might break up with lisa, that part seems believable




> spolier 3.
> justin escapes on sept 26th with the help from mel


yes justin does escape from prison and mel and sophie help him

----------


## Chris_2k11

> spoiler 2.
> This Xmas will see Loopy Laura return to Hollyoaks, having been released from the Secure Mental Health Unit as sane. She will plague Mandy, but come across a nice to everyone else. Her aim is to drive Mandy insane as payback and get her locked up.


Oooh I'd love to see that happen!!!

----------


## di marco

> Oooh I'd love to see that happen!!!


me too, it would be great to watch! id loved the whole storyline last time

----------


## Abbie

well i didnt watch hollyoaks  whem that happened but id still love to see that happen

----------


## Angeltigger

but it could be fake..

----------


## di marco

> but it could be fake..


yeh it could be but i enjoyed the storyline last time so it could be good

----------


## Abbie

> but it could be fake..


yer i think it is

----------


## Abbie

> yeh it could be but i enjoyed the storyline last time so it could be good


yer i would like to see it too

----------


## di marco

> i missed it could you fill me in


well i cant remember much cos it was ages ago but basically (i think this is right!) laura was mandys best friend and they did this calendar shoot thing and they kissed and laura became obsessively in love with mandy and she got all mental. her and mandy shared this flat and laura decided she was going to kill mandy with a drugs overdose or poison her or something (i cant remember exactly) but she ended up taking some of it herself and i think mandy was knocked unconcisious (sp?) and they got taken to the hospital to be treated and then laura got taken into a mental home
i thinks thats what happened anyway, if not im sure someone will put me right  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> well i cant remember much cos it was ages ago but basically (i think this is right!) laura was mandys best friend and they did this calendar shoot thing and they kissed and laura became obsessively in love with mandy and she got all mental. her and mandy shared this flat and laura decided she was going to kill mandy with a drugs overdose or poison her or something (i cant remember exactly) but she ended up taking some of it herself and i think mandy was knocked unconcisious (sp?) and they got taken to the hospital to be treated and then laura got taken into a mental home
> i thinks thats what happened anyway, if not im sure someone will put me right


Correct!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Abbie

> well i cant remember much cos it was ages ago but basically (i think this is right!) laura was mandys best friend and they did this calendar shoot thing and they kissed and laura became obsessively in love with mandy and she got all mental. her and mandy shared this flat and laura decided she was going to kill mandy with a drugs overdose or poison her or something (i cant remember exactly) but she ended up taking some of it herself and i think mandy was knocked unconcisious (sp?) and they got taken to the hospital to be treated and then laura got taken into a mental home
> i thinks thats what happened anyway, if not im sure someone will put me right


wow i wish i used to watch it that long ago

----------


## di marco

> Correct!


yay i got it right!  :Big Grin:  i didnt think i could remember that far back!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> yay i got it right!  i didnt think i could remember that far back!


Yeah it was a long time ago lol!

----------


## Abbie

> Yeah it was a long time ago lol!


how long?

----------


## Angeltigger

like 2 years.. i think.. did laura not tie up.. as i kind of remember his screaming help

----------


## feelingyellow

> like 2 years.. i think.. did laura not tie up.. as i kind of remember his screaming help


i think her hands weren't cos i remember her throwing something through a window which said 'help'

----------


## di marco

> how long?


2 and half yrs, nearly 3 yrs i think. i remember it happened at xmas though

----------


## Chris_2k11

> wow i wish i used to watch it that long ago


There's a clip of that storyline on the Hollyoaks website, just click here: http://www.hollyoaks.com/polling/anniversary.asp and you'll see it among the others   :Smile:  You'll have to make sure you have the Quicktime 7 player installed though! lol

----------


## Chris_2k11

> laura was mandys best friend and they did this calendar shoot thing and they kissed and laura became obsessively in love with mandy and she got all mental.


"and she got all mental"   :Lol: lol!

----------


## di marco

> "and she got all mental"  lol!


what? she did!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> what? she did!


lol! Just the way you put it!   :Lol:

----------


## angelblue

These were posted on www.hollyoaks.com not sure if they are true but they sound possible so I thought that I would post them...


Russel found out about Danni and Andy, without realising that Danni actually got drug rapped by Andy. Russ gave up hopes in Danni and found comfort in Mel. Sam is frightened after finding out about the rape but still doesn't tell Russ because hes scared of Andy. However, the point finally came that he has to do something when Andy plans his move on Nicole.... Meanwhile, Steph is trying it on with Andy, without realising the danger shes getting herself into...Darlene got pregant by Craig, felt guilty and had an abortion, without telling Craig anything until Liz found out. Darlene sink into depression and wants to kill herself off. Justin finds out about darlene and comfort her and prevert her into suicide, which set up a romantic lead between darlene and Justin, but with the past of Ali's death haunting them.... Jake n Becca relationship struggles when all the truth comes out, they both have to make the tough decision whether they can trust each other again..

A new family will also be arriving hollyoaks soon in early winter after the departure of many of the current characters. Before i reveal too much, i'l just point out the main points of the xmas explosive storylines: The Owen family faces the toughest xmas ever, with a broken relationship between Russ and Sam, Nicole in life threatening situation and Mrs Owen struggles between her new found love and her own family problems... Another much loved couple is going to leave hollyoaks in an explosive storyline, and that is between either Jack and Becca or Tony and Mandy... And is it too late for Joe to save the depressed and frustrated Danni? by devoting his love to her, will it stop her harming herself? Liz tries desperately to stop a relationship booming between Justin and Darlene, and by turning to Becca for help, will it stop the two teenagers become the next couple of hollyoaks?

I found this on the ds forum it sounds intresting   :Smile:

----------


## feelingyellow

hmmm, they sound quite realistic and good!

----------


## Abbie

those would be good

----------


## Abbie

i think we should keep this thread for things we find on the website that we dont know are true

----------


## feelingyellow

i really like the idea of darlene and justin together, it'd be so sweet!

----------


## di marco

> lol! Just the way you put it!


just saying it like it was lol!  :Big Grin:

----------


## pinkfirefly

The datarape storyline is good, hopefully it will make people think about their drinks when they go out!!

----------


## babs_ess

My drink was spiked before, luckily though I was fine in the end. I think it's a very good storyline, because it's something that is happening so often these days. It makes Hollyoaks seem real.

----------

